# Installing Nvida Drivers on linux.



## Salvadorian Stuff (Mar 3, 2008)

Someone can help me how can I install the drivers on pc linux.. I already downloaded the driver from nvidia.com. I running into level 3 (init 3) I don't know what's next..?


----------



## xfire (Mar 3, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=52144


----------



## FatForester (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm not familiar with PC Linux, but if you fill out your system specs it'll be easier to help ya out.


----------



## Salvadorian Stuff (Mar 3, 2008)

Pentium D processor, Intel D945pvs mobo, 1 gig ozc ram, 150 hdd raptor, 250 hdd caviar, Geforce 8600 gts.
Actually I can't get hinger resol. I don't know if I installed well the driver.


----------



## xfire (Mar 3, 2008)

Follow the link to the thread I gave you he had the same problem.


----------



## pagalms (Mar 3, 2008)

Envy will be easyest way to go


----------



## Salvadorian Stuff (Mar 3, 2008)

LINUX IS RUNNING WELL!! The link help me a lot thx xfire! Now I able to run linux at 1440*900 (my monitor is 19 inches wide screen) and running berly.. linux looks better than windows os; but installing drivers on linux made me a headache.
NOW the linux drivers for Creative X-fi works well?
someone already used the drivers on linux? I have a X-fi xtreme music car but, doesn't work on linux.. crap!!


----------



## pagalms (Mar 3, 2008)

Only 64Bit Linux beta drivers are available. Nothing for 32bit 
Btw try Compiz-Fusion - it's much better than Beryl


----------



## xfire (Mar 4, 2008)

Xi doesnt work properly on 64-bit too, btarunr tryed it and it didnt work.


----------



## Salvadorian Stuff (Mar 5, 2008)

That sucks! X-fi sound card are expensive. X-fi cards have almost 3 years on stores and no drivers for linux.. everybody knows all of the linux os are 32 bits why they did the drivers on 64 bits and doesn't work properly?
I hope they will gonna make better drivers for linux os..


----------



## pagalms (Mar 6, 2008)

Check out couple of last pages in this topic. There is something about x-fi support with OSS.
Even on windows x-fi drivers does not work properly - after 3 years x-fi still have problems with sound crackling and popping on Nforce4 chipsets. Looks like Cretive does absolutely nothing. Creative's forum users are the only ones who are trying to find solution for all problems. Also Creative puts bad parts on their cards (terrible sounding opamps and low quality capacitators).
Right now i'm thinking about to sell my Creative x-fi and buy new x-fi from Auzentech.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 6, 2008)

I always thought the hardware controlled Linux, unlike Windows. Hmmmm, you learn something new everyday.


----------



## Salvadorian Stuff (Mar 6, 2008)

That's right pagalms the X-fi card gave me some problems like the blue screen of death (terrible), frozen computer, etc, etc. but the performance on games or listening music is awsome.
Linux os are a smart choice, works very good, free supports on forums (like tpu forums); the bad thing is just the poor drivers.. but thats ok linux is free!


----------

